# glosso



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does any have any glosso, I'm looking to try some glosso as my foreground.. I've got some plants I can trade.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Try the Dwarf Sagisteria instead. It's not demanding at all. Just needs nuetrients for the roots to pull in like a sword. It will spread quickly creating a carpet.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I put it in the 25, I thought you and jason where going to try to come help me with my 55g... if any body find any branchy driftwood piece or see any let me know....

I would love to have my 55g looking like this with some leamon tetras...








I don't care if I'm a copy cat.. can some one tell me what plants those are glosso, rotala,vals, and java fern would be my guess.

also who found the voo doo dolls and curesed me in to getting sick. drippy sinusis, with ichy ears, shore throat, and a stiff back... I've drain tea, green tea,and orange juice with no luck.
even had a few couch drops....

also will mosses grow on pvc pipe? that what i could get two piece of driftwood and make a bridge connecting them with pvc pipe and put moss on it to cover the pvc pipe up...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Joey, this is nice but I'd like more color variety....

not sure if moss will grow on pvc, would think not but i'm a novice at this planted tank thing 

i think i have a pc of driftwood you might like but you know what it takes LOL (all 3 of 'em for this pc)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> Joey, this is nice but I'd like more color variety....
> 
> not sure if moss will grow on pvc, would think not but i'm a novice at this planted tank thing
> 
> i think i have a pc of driftwood you might like but you know what it takes LOL (all 3 of 'em for this pc)


that's not my tank, just a photo of a tank I like... I'll get you your :third: 's of them for the driftwood and steams..


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Joey - I am pretty sure that moss will not grow on PVC. 

You can get some great pieces of Drift Wood from Keller Farms in Haltom City (Fort Worth) for reasonable prices. I bought 5 or 6 small pieces for around $7 a few months back. My java fern and java moss are growning into it with no problems.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

AquaCamp said:


> Joey - I am pretty sure that moss will not grow on PVC.
> 
> You can get some great pieces of Drift Wood from Keller Farms in Haltom City (Fort Worth) for reasonable prices. I bought 5 or 6 small pieces for around $7 a few months back. My java fern and java moss are growning into it with no problems.


Thanks, that's not bad a bad but would be a drive from Plano. anything at dallas north aquarium, or the fish gallery?

okay maybe I need to do the K.I.S.S. method. I would like to find Java fern, I can trade crypts, or some stem plants, or I have some pearl gouramis,or angelfish to trade.

this tank is so simple but yet so nice. 
just java fern, and board leaf sag. um maybe I need to do a simple tank like this..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, yep looks like I will go to the K.I.S.S. method.


----------

